# Pulled pork should i use a water pan



## tango (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi there, Im getting ready to smoke 15 lbs of pork butt for pulled pork in a couple days, I have a homemade smoker that is gas or electric, with electric i can only get it up to 190 degrees, with gas i can go from 140 to 350 but can control heat at any temp very well. I have been reading you want to do pork at 225 and smoke till it is 190-200 internal meat temp. the butts i got are 8lbs and 7lbs. After i get the meat prepped and ready for smoker do you think i should use a water pan or not.  Also i will be using a AMAZING pellet smoke tray should i burn that from both ends or is that to much smoke. I know this will take 10-12 hours to do how long should i have the smoke on for? what else am i missing? any ideas would be great thank you


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 16, 2014)

the only thing i use my water pan for in my MES40 is to catch drippings off the items i'm smoking...and i have it lined with foil for easy clean up..usually when i do pork shoulders/butts i'll set the MES at 225 and it usually takes about an hour and a half per lb..the only time i open the door is to put the meat probes in after 4 hours and when or if i foil them at 165 internal temp..i'll take them out and double and put in a cooler with some towels when the internal temp hits 200..ill let them sit from an hour to 2 hours before i shred them..as for your pellet smoker i'd light one end..you only need to kiss your meat with smoke flavor..hope this helps...there will be some others chiming in with some great advice also.


----------



## tango (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help,Do you think i should  have top vents or closed ?


----------



## frosty (Jul 16, 2014)

redneck 69 is right on target.  Vent open.

Good luck!


----------

